# Windows Newbie - nail fin and brickmould



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What you need will be determined by what type siding is going on.


----------



## yamsicle (Aug 29, 2012)

Stucco will be the the material of choice here. No vinyl siding. Would brickmould go with stucco and nail fin with typical siding?


----------



## yamsicle (Aug 29, 2012)

I've ordered windows with bickmould. The next step is figuring out how to secure the window.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Add your waterproofing then predrill the brick moulding and use 3" long galvinized finish nails to attach it to the wall.
The stucco is then run up to the brick moulding.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nail fin, composite brick mold, drip cap/head flashing.


----------

